# Zeepter  270 allein tragbar ?



## Romsdalangler (21. August 2011)

Hallo und guten Tag,
ich habe mal paar Fragen zum Schlauchboot Zeepter 2,70m.
Nun ist es so das ich ein Schlauchboot suche und nach langem googeln auf dieses Modell zugreifen möchte. Was auf meinem persönlichen 2. Platz landet ist das Jolly 260 von Allrounmarin. Ja Ja die Qual der Wahl.....#c
Hat jemand ein Modell von 2,70m Länge im Gebrauch? Da ich allein angeln gehe, sollte es vom Platzangebot ausreichen. Kann man ein Schlauchboot allein ein Paar Meter tragen? Oder ist es zu "sperrig" ?

Und noch was, welchen Anker nimmt man um über ca. 20 Meter zu ankern? Ein Klappanker ist ja ungeeignet da man die dreifache Wassertiefe für die Länge des Ankerseiles rechnet soll. Ich suche einen Anker der durch sein Gewicht das Boot auf der Stelle hält, vielleicht ein mit Beton ausgegossener Eimer?#c....

Ich weiß viele Fragen, aber vielleicht sind ja ein paar Leute unter euch die mit einem Schlauchboot dieser Größenordnung erfahrungen haben.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. August 2011)

*AW: Zeepter  270 allein tragbar ?*

Zur Lösung Deines Transportproblems...

Für sowas gibts Slipräder, die man per Klammer am Heckspiegel befestigt.
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQnFmTrjhgxnYzO5Vy-d4Uy-qXi50Mc9VcQo7MJi6-T7ifmXXHS


----------



## Romsdalangler (21. August 2011)

*AW: Zeepter  270 allein tragbar ?*

das mit den Sliprädern ist mir bekannt. Mein Problem ist eher folgendes:

Das Boot möchte ich zum angeln auf den Saaletalsperren einsetzen. Nun ist es so, dass nur vier genehmigte Slipstellen auf der Bleilochtalsperre vorhanden sind, und diese meistens auch sehr bevölkert sind. Es gibt aber viele gute Möglichkeiten ein Schlauchboot ohne Trailer zu Wasser zu bringen und sein Auto in der Nähe zu parken.
Deshalb meine Frage ob jemand Erfahrung damit hat sein Schlauchboot allein zu transportieren. Die Ufer sind meist steinig und Slipräder ungeeignet.  Ich dachte mir Boot aufblasen und auf die Schulter unter der Sitzbank durchgreifen und zum Wasser tragen. Länger wie dreißig Meter sind kaum notwendig.


----------



## Lorenz (21. August 2011)

*AW: Zeepter  270 allein tragbar ?*



Romsdalangler schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir Boot aufblasen und auf die Schulter unter der Sitzbank durchgreifen und zum Wasser tragen. Länger wie dreißig Meter sind kaum notwendig.



Kannst du es nicht am Ufer aufblasen?
In der Tragetasche trag ich das Allroundmarine Jolly 260 ohne große Probleme 100m,genau wie Akku,E-Motor usw. ...


----------



## Raubfischzahn (21. August 2011)

*AW: Zeepter  270 allein tragbar ?*

Wenn du das Boot nur allein benutzt, dann hol dir doch dir 2,30m Version. Sollte vom Platz her für dich allein locker ausreichen, zudem das Gewicht im Gegensatz zu der 2,70m Version um 11kg geringer ist und der Preis auch deutlich günstiger ist. Ich denke 27kg sollten sich ein "paar" Meter tragen lassen hängt aber natürlich auch von deinen körperlichen Gegebenheiten ab.

#h


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2011)

*AW: Zeepter  270 allein tragbar ?*

mach dir Gedanken um Slipräder bzw kann man später ja immer nich nachrüsten.
das Gewicht ansich ist meistens nicht das Problem - nur meistens sind die Arme zu kurz um da richtig anzufassen.
Anker |kopfkrat kA ... denke so 5 Kg werden wohl langen - solltest halt davor dann ne Ankerkette machen


----------



## punkarpfen (4. September 2011)

*AW: Zeepter  270 allein tragbar ?*

Ich habe ein 330er Zeepter und das trage ich notfalls 100m und mehr in der Tragetasche. Das ist zwar mühselig, aber machbar. Aufgeblasen ist das Boot schlechter alleine zu tragen (zu sperrig).


----------

